# Is this a good barn cam?



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

I am looking at this barn cam. Does anyone know if it is good or bad?








It is from Valley Vet supply. Here is the info.

Barn Camera Kit w/ 2 Cameras and 7" Monitor

(Lorex) Barn Camera Kit allows you to keep an eye on the activity in your barn and save countless trips back and forth. Wireless digital transmitter broadcasts audio and clear color or infrared night vision video from cameras to 7" monitor with built-in receiver. Monitor includes integrated digital video recorder and SD memory card. Two-way audio communication for intercom usage. Barn camera kit transmits to a range of up to 450 feet, with a clear line of sight. Optional directional antennas (sold separately) increase transmission range to up to 1000'. Set-up is a breeze. Monitor mounts on wall, under the counter or on tabletop. Audio/video RCA output allows connection to a TV, if desired. USB output for connection to personal computer, if desired, allowing remote viewing from anywhere in the world by using Skype™. Cameras plug into 110 V power outlet in the barn.


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I'm also looking for a barn camera. Lorax doesn't have great reviews through Amazon. I'm going to order the Foscam wireless. I might need to buy a WiFi booster but we will see. Good luck.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Thanks. I will try looking at amazon.


----------



## OGYC_Laura (Jan 9, 2014)

I bought the Uniden brand from Wal-Mart, it was $149. The metal roof on the barn shortens the range quite a bit. I was unaware that you could purchase a booster..  
I love this camera, even if the range only allows viewing from my kitchen.
I was able to see two does go into labor without going into the snow and cold. The picture is amazing and sound quality is perfect.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I have a GE wireless security system... bought 2 years ago from Walmart, it comes with 1 camera that does need to be plugged into an outlet, color and night vision with a range up to 300 feet, my barn has a metal roof but I've not had any issues with bad reception.

I do need to replace 1 camera though as the night vision stopped working


----------



## farmchick897 (Jul 2, 2013)

I got my Foscam camera and set it up in house. Going to see if it works in barn but I have a pregnant dog due before my goat so will keep it in the house for now. Very impressed with quality of pic and the night vision and I can control the lens movement on my phone.


----------



## KelliLSG (Jan 11, 2014)

I hope the barn camera from valley vet it good! I just ordered it last week. I will let you know what I find. We have a wood barn with tin siding. But we also have a large metal shed next to where the cameras will be. Crossing my fingers it will be a good set up!


----------



## rosebayridgefarm (Jan 18, 2014)

*Barn cam from ValleyVet works well?*

Hey folks, I'm just at the point of <almost> ordering this Lorex barn cam from Valley Vet, but I'd like to hear some follow-up opinions from people who bought this cam and have used it for several months or kiddings first. 
I'm not techno-savvy enough for the Foscam, nor do we have a wireless router in our house --one smartphone is the only wireless there is here-- so I think this one will be a good fit. 
One problem is that we don't have a "clear line of sight" here. The goat barn is uphill 30 ft from the house, under forest cover, and our kidding shed is behind our barn (all wood), so that might be an issue with reception. 
How does it do? Is it worth it's price?


----------



## KelliLSG (Jan 11, 2014)

Got my barn cams from valley vet and they work rather well. I would order the 9" screen though. I have also ordered 2 additional cameras to add to the kit. I can not complain. You might want to get the directional antennae because of the trees. Good luck.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

So. I ended up getting the lorex camera and I do like it. The only complaint is the mounting hardware could be better. It works really well though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Thanks for the update.


----------



## BrokenArrowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

Does anyone know of a camera that will work with a metal building? I have a 40x60 shop, and have decided to set up kidding areas in there. Any suggestions for a camera? Wireless prefured but wired is ok.


----------



## rdmtnranch (Mar 4, 2013)

Sorry. I don't know for sure. Maybe someone else might? I wonder about if you get the extra boosting antenna. 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Wild Hearts Ranch (Dec 26, 2011)

If your signal from the house is wireless - whether or not the camera is - you will probably need to boost it somehow. The metal roof interfered with my camera so I had to put a signal extender at the edge of the barn.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Im looking into getting a barn cam  Anybody have any suggestions or complaints on their experiences ?
The distance from the house to the barn is 250 feet or less.
I do want multiple cameras if that means anything.
Not sure if I want a outdoor or indoor or what , but I figured I would get as many inputs from all of you then make my decision based on those.
I value all of your suggestions 

Oh , and my barn is wood.

Any and all input would be greatly appreciated. 

My husband said he wants the barn cam so he can keep tabs on me :scratch:
Funny guy , aint he ? :-D


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I hope the OP doesn't mind me adding to their thread 
If so , Ill make my own , no worries


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Hey guys ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## KathleenElsie (Nov 27, 2013)

I am looking at a system that has both hardwire and wireless. My main barn is close to the house so that is no problem, my other pastures and buildings are 500' from the house at the closest point. Wonder if I should go for two systems or not.
:whatgoat:


----------

